# [gelöst] gentoo-minimal-install-CD, problem mit webrsync

## oliver2104

Hallo,

möchte gentoo mit der aktuellen min-install-CD auf dem PC eines Freundes installieren.

Hardware ist ein Socket 478 Pentium4 mit 2 Festplatten.

auf /dev/sda läuft bereits erfolgreich Win7

die /dev/sdb ist leer und für Gentoo vorgesehen.

(/dev/sdb1 für root, /dev/sdb2 für swap-partion)

Hab die Anweisungen im Gentoo Linux x86 Handbuch befolgt und

und komm da bis zum Befehl 

```
mkdir /usr/portage
```

bis dahin ist alles nachvollziehbar, aber dann soll

```
emerge-webrsync
```

ausgeführt werden. Dann beginnen die Probleme:

Nahezu eine Stunde lang laufen Fehlermeldungen über den Bildschirm. zb:

```
rm: cannot remove 'portage/... ' : Read-only file system
```

und

```
rm: cannot remove '/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-tSInOF/portage/...' : Read-only file system
```

Wenn endlich der Prompt zurückkommt, geht dann gar nichts mehr.

selbst ein einfaches #ls liefert die Meldung

```
bash: /bin/ls: Input/output error 
```

Was ist da falsch gelaufen ?Last edited by oliver2104 on Mon Jun 23, 2014 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, das Problem ist vermutlich das Read-only Filesystem

Wenn nicht drauf geschrieben werden kann kann auch ein entpacken des portage Snapshots nicht mehr funktionieren.

Schau mal im dmesg ob es dort Hinweise gibt warum das Filesystem read-only mounted wurde.

----------

## Finswimmer

Input/output error klingt meist nach einem Hardware-Problem.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie groß ist die Platte und wie groß sind die Partitionen?

Wie hast du sie angelegt und formatiert? Und wie gemountet?

Ist schon etwas komisch, wenn du die Partition readonly gemountet hättest, dann hätte schon das mkdir /usr/portage einen Fehler geben müssen. Was sagt df?

----------

## oliver2104

Also diese Platte (/dev/sdb) hat ca. 120GB, davon entfallen ca. 118GB für die root-partition (/dev/sdb1)

und der Rest von ca. 2GB auf die swap-partition (/dev/sdb2), eine boot-partition hab ich nicht angelegt.

hab die Aufteilung mit fdisk angelegt und das zeigt dann folgendes: 

```
/dev/sdb1     *    83 Linux

/dev/sdb2          82 Linux swap

```

die start und end blocks hab ich jetzt einfachhalber weggelassen.

Zum formatieren und mounten bin ich lt. Handbuch vorgegangen:

```
mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1

mkswap /dev/sdb2

swapon /dev/sdb2

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/gentoo

cd /mnt/gentoo
```

jetzt Stage3Archive laden und auspacken, etc.... wie im Handbuch beschrieben.

nach

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

 komm ich in die neue Linux Umgebung.

da kann ich problemlos neue Verzeichnisse und Dateien anlegen und auch wieder löschen.

Allerdings liefert  #df da schon die Meldung:

```
df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems : No such file or directory
```

dmesg sagt folgendes

```
dmesg: EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich vermute, du hast vergessen /proc in das chroot zu mounten via:

```

mount --rbind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

```

/dev solltest du eventuell auch noch einhängen, dann gibt es weniger Probleme beim Einrichten von grub.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> (...)jetzt Stage3Archive laden und auspacken, etc.... wie im Handbuch beschrieben.
> 
> nach
> 
> ```
> ...

 Versuche mal Folgendes:

Nach dem Entpacken des Stage-Archivs und vor dem 'chroot':

```
# cd /mnt/gentoo

# mount -t proc none proc

# mount --rbind /dev dev

# mount --rbind /sys sys

# cp -f /etc/resolv.conf etc
```

Jetzt den chroot ausführen, dann zuerst.

```
# ln -sf /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
```

Es sollte dann problemlos funktionieren!

edit : 'cd' vorgezogen, da hatte ich mich vertan.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antworten,

habe lang herumprobiert, tatsächlich war es ein Hardwareproblem

mit der zweiten Festplatte.

hab die Windows-partion auf der ersten HD verkleinert und

Gentoo ebenfalls auf /dev/sda  erfolgreich installiert.

----------

